

Interview With Android Boss, Sundar Pichai - AndrewDucker
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/05/exclusive-sundar-pichai-reveals-his-plans-for-android/

======
ocean12
I thought that the more interesting part of the interview was this answer
about why Chrome OS and Android both exist:

q: But can’t it be confusing having two operating systems?

a: Users care about applications and services they use, not operating systems.
Very few people will ask you, “Hey, how come MacBooks are on Mac OS-X and
iPhone and iPad are on iOS? Why is this?” They think of Apple as iTunes,
iCloud, iPhoto...The picture may look different a year or two from from now,
but in the short term, we have Android and we have Chrome, and we are not
changing course.

~~~
Zigurd
I could readily argue that Microsoft incurs huge costs for making all their
products Windows. Technology is usually a minor cost, and having one, two, or
three technologies to address a wide range of use cases and markets will wash
out of the costs if the technologies are appropriately used.

~~~
scholia
Microsoft announced a Windows Everywhere strategy in the 1990s, and Windows
has taken its annual turnover from $1bn to $74bn. (That includes doubling
under Steve Ballmer.)

Some people would call that "putting all the wood behind one arrow."

Microsoft did try developing a new and different technology for different use
cases with Windows CE. That's what it's replacing with Windows 8....
<http://www.economist.com/node/107364>

~~~
Zigurd
Are those numbers due to The Age of PCs, or is that because Windows actually
went everywhere and and is a tier 1 competitor in those categories, i.e.
servers, tablets, handsets, cars, TVs, media players, etc.?

On servers, Microsoft is on a supposedly even footing with Linux, but I have
not seen traffic-weighted statistics. Apart from that, where is Windows?

It looks like Microsoft has created a bottleneck for itself, where all
innovation has to get stuffed through the Windows product line.

~~~
scholia
Microsoft's Servers and Tools division is a $19bn business and sales were up
12% on last year. This compares with Red Hat revenues of $1.13 billion, up 17%
year-over-year.

The $19bn compares with initial expectations of zero. Linux fanboys have been
telling me for more than a decade that Microsoft was going to be wiped out in
the server business, but so far, it hasn't happened. Maybe next year, like the
Linux desktop, eh?

Since you're not paying me to do your research, you can google (or even bing)
Windows Embedded, Windows Embedded Automotive (aka Ford SYNC) and so on. Of
course, it's tough competing with FREE.

> It looks like Microsoft has created a bottleneck for itself, where all >
> innovation has to get stuffed through the Windows product line.

You can think what you like ;-)

------
marknutter
How is popularity being measured here? Sheer number of devices running
Android? Is that really a good measure of popularity?

~~~
jfb
More to the point, what, exactly, is being "revealed" here? This is standard
tech "journalism"; a marketing handjob thinly disguised as a story.

~~~
bornhuetter
It was pretty hostile toward the interviewee for a "marketing handjob"

